# new to the forum.....



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

Is this place for real? I never would have thought a home for MB owners would exist. I always feel like I'm, visiting from the land of misfit toys when I bring up the fact that I am a MB owner on other forums.

Anyway, I've had my LeChampion for more than a year now and it has been a great bike. Here is a pic of it with about 600 miles on it:


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome! Nice bike ya got there. I've had the black version for about 2 years now...changed the seat and wheels, though.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

"Land of misfit toys" I love it! :thumbsup: That's about right too. Even here you can expect to get get some crap from the Moto/BD haters out there, but you are among friends. I just joined myself recently after lurking for a while and it's nice to have some "misfit" brethren to share information and opinions with.

Welcome! That's a beautiful Le Champion you have there. I always loved that brushed silver. Hang around a while and keep posting.

Craig


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

TickDoc, I saw an expert level racer on one of those a couple of weeks ago. Same color and wheels as yours. Looks nice.

For the most part, the atmosphere around here of late has been relatively civil. Hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...bike looks great! Chris


----------



## bfrenchie (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful bike! If you don't mind...how much upgrading did you do to it?

frenchmon


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks! no upgrades other than a pair of Ultegra pedals, the specialized seat pack, and some carbon cages.

The beauty of the LeChampion is that most of the components are a good choice straight from the box. 

I would like to upgrade the seat and the stem, though. 

I have gotten used to the seat, but it is not very kind. 

I have trouble keeping the stem from creaking after 200-300 miles of riding on dusty roads. It seems to collect and cause the handlebars to creak over rough patches. loosening the bar and cleaning the bar/stem solves the problem, but it becomes a hassle. I wonder if some type of a torque compound may help, but haven't tried it yet.

thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Stem creaking*

I've had the same problem with a noisy stem. I was able to correct it by wrapping the threaded surfaces in the stem cap with teflon tape. 



TickDoc said:


> thanks! no upgrades other than a pair of Ultegra pedals, the specialized seat pack, and some carbon cages.
> 
> The beauty of the LeChampion is that most of the components are a good choice straight from the box.
> 
> ...


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

welcome.

i never get tired of showing off my moto:


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

What kind of stem is that on there? It looks really beefy.


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

Ritchey WCS....came on the bike. I like the handlebars fine, and I'd like the stem too if it just didn't creak over the rough patches.


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks, and it wasn't me ;~)


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> welcome.
> 
> i never get tired of showing off my moto:



And we never get tired of looking at it!

Craig


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> welcome.
> 
> i never get tired of showing off my moto:


Hi The Edge,

Nice ride! Which model is that? Does it still come in that color?


----------



## John_JCB (May 3, 2007)

TickDoc said:


> Ritchey WCS....came on the bike. I like the handlebars fine, and I'd like the stem too if it just didn't creak over the rough patches.


I thought my stem was creaking as well so I removed it and reinstalled after cleaning. Well this did not work so I looked further and discovered that that the bolt used for positioning the saddle was a little loose. Tightened it a bit and the noise went away. Something to try at least.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Peter_Klim said:


> Hi The Edge,
> 
> Nice ride! Which model is that? Does it still come in that color?



immortal pro.

i think it still comes in that color but i bought it new off of craigslist, not from bikesdirect.


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

How does your bike ride?


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice Bike! Do you race with it often? I want an immortal bike pretty bad but havent seen many any them at races nor can I pick which immortal to get. 

Note: about the race comment; dont think I'm one of those that has to have a namebrand bike.


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

you know, it rides pretty darn wel. I am amazed at how smooth it is for an all aluminum frame. My last bike was an old Cannondale black lightening, that was also all aluminum, but it was a punisher. The Motobecane frame is much more comfortable. The handlebars and the whole front end are very light on thi bike. I don't know if it is the carbon fork, or the headset, but it is extremely responsive. So responsive that it took me a while before I could ride with no hands on the bar....and I still have to pay close attention when I do. I wish I could compare it to other bikes with carbon frames, but I am perfectly fine with the comfort of this frame. I rarely ride more than 50 miles at a time, and i can tell you that my handsand butt give out way before my body does. (the saddle on this bike is anything but compliant, and I have yet to upgrade it)

Hope that helps!


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

TickDoc said:


> you know, it rides pretty darn wel. I am amazed at how smooth it is for an all aluminum frame.


+1
It looks like the same Columbus Zonal frame that I have on my Serpens. I was riding a steel Giant before this and can't tell any difference in comfort. I was pleasantly surprised. :thumbsup:


----------

